# 1000's of places open for FREE!



## neill (Aug 24, 2011)

it's that time of year again when English Heritage and many, many other places open their doors for FREE as part of the 'Open Heritage' weekend (September 8th - 11th). You don't have to be a member, it's open to all, but some places have limited numbers, so you may have to book a free ticket in advance. Here's the link - 

http://www.heritageopendays.org.uk/

Enjoy!


N.


----------



## quadbod (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks excellent with quite a few things open in my area.

It states on the website that you need to be registered. Does anyone know if this is really the case?


----------



## krela (Aug 24, 2011)

quadbod said:


> Looks excellent with quite a few things open in my area.
> 
> It states on the website that you need to be registered. Does anyone know if this is really the case?



Only if you have a heritage site that you're planning on opening to the public... punters don't have to register.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 24, 2011)

Oooooo.... nice one Neil! I see Peel Tower at Ramsbottom will be open during this... it's so rare that they bother and the views from up't top are great. Tonto and I abseiled off that for charity... a must see for anyone in the north west - the tower, not me and Tonto dangling on a rope... come to thuink of it that would probably amuse a lot of people too...


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting this.

Lots of places in my area might have to visit 1 or 2!


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 24, 2011)

Things like this are always interesting to do


----------



## Raggy (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice, I am on holiday that week as well


----------

